# shiva skunk



## klown (Nov 16, 2006)

have y guys heard boutr the shiva skunk strain whats p with that are they any good my first grow was shiva skunk i got 50 percent female and my yeild was very poor but i cant judge from that becuase they went thoug alot  i had some set backs like not knowing the difference betwween male and female had pollen alll over the pace  my light got busted one day and i had basically no knowledge of what i was doing thanks to u guys i got out with bout 150 grams o buds with some seedsinbewteen i posted a new thread recently was thikning of growing white widow and big bud this time aound but i have some seds form my previous grow lieing around think i gonna thow some in ther as well what u guys think


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 16, 2006)

klown said:
			
		

> have y guys heard boutr the shiva skunk strain whats p with that are they any good my first grow was shiva skunk i got 50 percent female and my yeild was very poor but i cant judge from that becuase they went thoug alot i had some set backs like not knowing the difference betwween male and female had pollen alll over the pace my light got busted one day and i had basically no knowledge of what i was doing thanks to u guys i got out with bout 150 grams o buds with some seedsinbewteen i posted a new thread recently was thikning of growing white widow and big bud this time aound but i have some seds form my previous grow lieing around think i gonna thow some in ther as well what u guys think


*Sounds like a plan man. :aok:  Get them babies germing and lets get a grow journal going. I'll be following ya the whole way my friend.  *


----------

